# الكتاب المقدس مع اسئلة



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة يسوع رب المجد معكم*

*انا عندي سؤال في الكتاب المقدس او بالاخص كتابه *
*انا امس سمعت مسلم كان يسال شخص يقول له من متي و من لوقا و من مرقس و من يوحنا و يقول ان كتاب الكتاب المقدس كلهم مجهولين و اين* *كان الكتاب المقدس خلال 350 سنة حتي وصلت المخطوطة السينائية و انه يوجد انجيل بطرس و مريم و توما كيف عرفوا ان هذه الاربعة اناجيل هي الصحيحة علي اي اساس و الكاتب مجهول و كان عنده مشكلة في قانون اثناسيوس و جاب هذا الكلام هذا هو المرجع :*
*Schaff, Philip - NPNF2-04. Athanasius: Select Works and Letters by Athanasius - Page 1127*

*انا لا اعلم هل يوضع الموضوع هنا ام في قسم الشبهات لكن انا شخصيا اسال فلذلك وضعته هنا *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اولا قانون اثناسيوس الرسولى هو نفسه ال27 سفر قانون العهد الجديد
4 اناجيل واعمال الرسل و14 رسالة لبولس و7 رسائل الجامعة والرؤيا

اما عن كيفية تم تقنين الاسفار القانونية ورفض المنحولة 
ليها 3 معايير
1-اولا ان يكون الكاتب رسول المسيح له سلطان رسولى ان يكتب ويعلم
2-ان يتفق فكر الكتاب مع كل الفكر الكتابى فيما يسمى بارثوذكسية فكره او فكره المستقيم
3-ان تجمع كل الكنيسة فى كل مناطق العالم على قبوله كسفر رسولى (الكاثوليكية)الاجماع


نرجع بقة للجهل اللى قالهولك صاحبك المسلم
*


> *انا امس سمعت مسلم كان يسال شخص يقول له من متي و من لوقا و من مرقس و من يوحنا و يقول ان كتاب الكتاب المقدس كلهم مجهولين*


*لا ياعزيزى دا انسان جاهل
الاناجيل الاربعة لم تلقى اى مجهود ولا اى صراع لقبولها كاسفار قانونية
ولم تقنن اى انجيل اخر فى تاريخ الكنيسة الجامعة غير الاناجيل الاربعة
اقدم وثيقة وصلت لينا عن ان الاناجيل هم اربعة هى وثيقة الموراتورى سنة 170 ميلادية
وتاتيان السورى وضع الاناجيل الاربعة فى مجلد واحد يعرف بالدياتسرون (الرباعى) فى منتصف القرن الثانى
والاباء اقروا واعترفوا انهم قد تسلموا بالتقليد الرسولى ان الانجيل فى كنيسة الله الارضية كتبه اربعة متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا 
ولا يوجد اى انجيل اخر عرفته الكنيسة ككتاب قانونى سوى هذة الاناجيل الاربعة 
ونتحدى اى انسان ان يثبت كلمة واحدة عكس ما اقول*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو يحدث فى التاريخ المسيحى ان تم تقنين سفر منحول
لكنه تم الشك فى قبول بعض الاسفار القانونية وفى النهاية اجتمعت كل الكنيسة بكل مناطقها على قبول 27 سفر كاسفار قانونية لها السلطان فى التعليم فقط  


*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*دا كلام القديس اثناسيوس علشان تعرف ان المسلمين بيضحكوا عليك
* *Again, we must not hesitate to name the books of the New Testament. They are as follows:*​ 
*Four gospels—according to Matthew, according to Mark, according to Luke, according to John.*​ 
*Then after these the Acts of the Apostles and the seven so-called catholic epistles of the apostles, as follows: one of James, two of Peter, three of John and, after these, one of Jude.*​ 
*Next to these are fourteen epistles of the apostle Paul, written in order as follows: First to the Romans; then two to the Corinthians, and after these to the Galatians and next that to the Ephesians; then to the Philippians; then to the Colossians and two to the Thessalonians and that to the Hebrews. Next are two to Timothy, one to Titus, and last the one to Philemon.*​ 
*Moreover, John’s Apocalypse.*​ 
*These are the ‘springs of salvation’,﻿2﻿ *​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*2 A quotation from Is. 12:3.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Bruce, F. F. (1988). The canon of ******ure. Includes index. (208). Downers Grove, Ill.: Inter-Varsity Press*.
​ *اربع اناجيل
الاول حسب القديس متى
حسب مرقس
حسب لوقا
حسب يوحنا
وبعدهم اعمال الرسل
وبعدهم سبع رسائل تسمى الرسائل الجامعة للرسل واحدة ليعقوب واثتنين لبطرس و ثلاث ليوحنا وليهوذا
14 رسالة لبولس الرسول 
الرؤيا 
هذة هى نافورات الخلاص*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاناجيل الأربعة قانونية حتى قبل أن يتم كتابتها لأنها كانت تعاليم الرسل عن المسيح نفسه ولم يحدث حدث لها قبول ، لانها مقبولة أصلاًَ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *سلام و نعمة يسوع رب المجد معكم*



*عزيزي ، انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا بين البينين ولا اية ؟!*


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

لا هو مش صديقي اساسا انا معرفوش انا سمعته بس بيتكلم فاستغرب و جيت اسال و الجواب رائع بس في شيئ قال هذا الرجل ان كلمة العهد الجديد ظهرت في سنة 170 ميلادي و ظهر معها كلمة العهد القديم و بيقول دليلي مقدمة الترجمة اليسوعية فاذا طوال هذه الفترة لم يستطع المسيحيين تحديد الاربع اناجيل و رسائل بولس و الكتاب المقدس كله الا في سنة 170 و شكراً لكم جميعا و الرب يبارككم


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عزيزي ، انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا بين البينين ولا اية ؟!*


 
_هههههههههه حلوة بين البنين ده هههههههه انا مسيحي اخي الكريم اما ما كتب في موضوعي في قسم الشهادات اني رجعت للاسلام فهذا كان خطا اسف و اتمني من الادارة  ان يحذفوا مشاركة رجوعي للاسلام لكن انا مسيحي اخي_


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> قال هذا الرجل ان كلمة  العهد الجديد ظهرت في سنة 170 ميلادي و ظهر معها كلمة العهد القديم و بيقول  دليلي مقدمة الترجمة اليسوعية فاذا طوال هذه الفترة لم يستطع المسيحيين  تحديد الاربع اناجيل و رسائل بولس و الكتاب المقدس كله الا في سنة 170 و  شكراً لكم جميعا و الرب يبارككم


*المصطلح نفسه مصطلح كتابى 
فى ارميا يقول عن قطع الرب عهدا جديدا مع شعبه
**31 «هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْدًا جَدِيدًا.*
*32 لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.*
*33 بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي  أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ  الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا.*
*

والسيد المسيح نفسه قال انه قطع عنا عهد جديدا بدمه
**لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا.*

*ويقول القديس بولس الرسول عن العهد الذى قطعه المسيح معنا* *ومقارنته بالعهد الاول(القديم)*
*وَلأَجْلِ هذَا هُوَ وَسِيطُ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الْمَدْعُوُّونَ ­ إِذْ صَارَ مَوْتٌ لِفِدَاءِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ الَّتِي فِي الْعَهْدِ الأَوَّلِ ­ يَنَالُونَ وَعْدَ الْمِيرَاثِ الأَبَدِيِّ*

*
ويقول القديس بولس الرسول عن العهد القديم(العتيق)*
*بَلْ أُغْلِظَتْ أَذْهَانُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ حَتَّى الْيَوْمِ ذلِكَ الْبُرْقُعُ نَفْسُهُ عِنْدَ قِرَاءَةِ الْعَهْدِ الْعَتِيقِ بَاق غَيْرُ مُنْكَشِفٍ، الَّذِي يُبْطَلُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ*
*
الخلاصة
الله قطع مع شعبه فى القديم عهدا 
وحينما اتى المسيح قطع مع شعبه عهدا اخر غير الذى قطعه مع الاباء بدم نفسه
واصبح دم المسيح هو وسيلة العهد الجديد بينا وبين الله

المسيح نفسه قال ان بدمه سيكون عهدا جديدا
والرسول بولس اكد على نفس المفهوم وسمى العهد الاول بالعهد العتيق

وهذة التسمية اخذتها الكنيسة لتسمية الاسفار اليهودية(العهد العتيق او القديم)والاسفار الانجيلية(بالعهد الجديد)
لكن المصطلح نفسه كتابى
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



ان كلمة العهد الجديد ظهرت في سنة 170 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تعالى نفترض دا جدلاً ، اية المشكلة ؟ هل دا معناه ان الأناجيل ماكانتش معروفة ؟

اللفظ هنا يعني جمع الأسفار في كتاب واحد ، اية المشكلة في كدا !

وطبيعي ومنطقي جدا لا يظهر مصطلح " عهد قديم " إلا لما يكون فيه عهد آخر هو العهد الجديد ! لان قبل لفظ " عهد جديد " مش هايكون فيه إلا عهد واحد ( اي كتاب واحد ) عند اليهود !

مثال للتقريب ، عندما تم عمل خط مترو حلوان المرج ، كان يقال عليه " المترو " ولم يقل عليه " خط مترو المرج - حلوان " او " المترو القديم " ليه ؟ لان ماكنش في مترو جديد عشان يبقى فيه قديم ، وبالتالي كان كله " مترو " لكن لما اتعمل المترو بتاع " شبرا - الجيزة " بقى فيه " مترو قديم " و " مترو جديد " ، هل هنا في مشكلة !




فاذا طوال هذه الفترة لم  يستطع المسيحيين تحديد الاربع اناجيل و رسائل بولس و الكتاب المقدس كله الا  في سنة 170 و شكراً لكم جميعا و الرب يبارككم

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام خاطيء ، بهنا المقصود هو تجميع هذه الكتابات في كتاب او كمجموعة لها اسم مثلا ، الكتابات المقدسة ، سكربتشر ، هذا حدث في قائمة موراتوري أي التجميع نفسه وليس الإعتراف ، فالأاناجيل أصلا مكتوبة لهذا السبب ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> _هههههههههه حلوة بين البنين ده هههههههه انا مسيحي اخي الكريم اما ما كتب في موضوعي في قسم الشهادات اني رجعت للاسلام فهذا كان خطا اسف و اتمني من الادارة  ان يحذفوا مشاركة رجوعي للاسلام لكن انا مسيحي اخي_



مازلت لم افهم ، حدث أمر من إثنين :

1. إما لبعض الوقت قد عدت للإسلام ثم تركته مرة أخرى
2. او انك لم تكتب هذا الكلام من الاساس !
ماذا حدث ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*خد وقتك فى التفكير ومتستعجلش
المسيح مش شهادة هتشهدها 
المسيح شخص حى وحقيقى هتقبله هغير حياتك وهتعيش معاه حياة كاملة فى علاقة حية
يا تقبله يا متقبلوش
ولما تقبله تقبله على يقين كامل بانك قبلت الذى حينما تتضع ثقتك فيه فلن تخزى للابد 
مش كلمة توديك وتجيبك
وكن واثق ان مفيش حرف هتسمعه من المسلمين عن ايمانا المسيحى صح
كلهم بلا استثناء وعن خبرة قليلة فى المجال دا  مدلسين  
وكن واثق ان مفيش حرف هتسمعه من المسلمين ملوش رد عندنا
ورد لا يقبل النقد
لاننا واثقين فى الهنا القوى والحقيقى انه اعطانا سلطان اننا نضع كل فكر معاند يقوم ضده تحت اقدامنا  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مازلت لم افهم ، حدث أمر من إثنين :
> 
> 1. إما لبعض الوقت قد عدت للإسلام ثم تركته مرة أخرى
> 2. او انك لم تكتب هذا الكلام من الاساس !
> ماذا حدث ؟



سؤال فى محله تماماً

وما يزيده قوة ، أن أخونا الفاضل يقول أنه سمع هذا الكلام من شخص لا يعرفه ، أى أنه - بحسب كلامه - كلام عابر سمعه مرة واحدة

++ ولكنه يقدم معلومات كثيرة جداً مع أسماء وتواريخ 

وهى أمور يعجز العقل البشرى العادى أن يختزنها هكذا من سماعها العابر لمرة واحدة

فالأمور كلها غريبة ، ولعل الأمر فيه شيئ لم نعرفه بعد

+++ ولذلك فالسؤال فى محله تماماً


----------



## السريع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

متابع معاكم


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ مين؟
*


----------



## السريع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الاخ مين؟
> *



السؤال ده لي انا ؟

انا لسة مسجل هنا لفت نظري الموضوع فدخلت وقلت متابع ؟

ايه الغريب في كده؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا عادى يا حبيبى يا اهلا وسهلا بيك 
والاخ مسيحى ولا مسلم انشاء الله  
*


----------



## السريع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انا باحث عن الحق واعجبتني ردود الاعضاء المحترمين فقررت المتابعة للاستفادة


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب اهلا بيك
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انا يا اخوة تعرضت للضغط فاضررت ان اكتب هذا التعليق فقط لكن ليس من قلبي 
اما بالنسبة للردود فهي ردود جميلة جدا طيب السؤال ده من عندي يعني ما استنتجته هل يعني ان الاناجيل الاربعة تم اتخاذها كمرجع و الراسئل البولوسية الموجودة معنا الان ايضا منذ اول ما ظهروا؟ و ارجو الدليل شكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> السؤال ده من عندي يعني  ما استنتجته هل يعني ان الاناجيل الاربعة تم اتخاذها كمرجع و الراسئل  البولوسية الموجودة معنا الان ايضا منذ اول ما ظهروا؟ و ارجو الدليل شكراً


*ياعزيزى الكتابات الرسولية معروفة ومحفورة فى تاريخ الكنيسة وفى ذهنها 
اول تجميع لكتابات الاباء الرسل كان 20 سفر الىل لم يلقوا اى شك فى رسوليتهم
الاناجيل الاربعة +اعمال الرسل+13 رسالة لبولس الرسول+3 رسائل الجامعة (بطرس الاولى ويوحنا الاولى ويعقوب)
سفر الرؤيا قبل فى الغرب اولا ثم اجمعت الكنيسة شرقا وغربا على قبوله
سفر العبرانين قبل فى الشرق اولا ثم اجمعت الكنيسة على قبوله شرقا وغربا 
باقى رسائل الجامعة قبلت ك7 اسفار شرقا وغربا منذ القرن الرابع 
ال27 سفر هم قانون العهد الجديد وكتابات الرسل الفعلية بالاجماع
ليس بالمزاج ولكنها بمعايير محددة وثابتة  

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> طيب معلش سؤال معاكم
> 
> ما فائدة هذا السفر وهل هو مكتوب بوحي معلش استحملوني


*لا ياحبيبى عايز تسال سؤال خاص بيك
افتح موضوع خاص بيك
ممنوع انك تتدخل على موضوع عضو تانى وتسال*


----------



## السريع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا ياحبيبى عايز تسال سؤال خاص بيك
> افتح موضوع خاص بيك
> ممنوع انك تتدخل على موضوع عضو تانى وتسال*



لا انا ما اعرفش انه ممنوع 

بس السؤال تابع للموضوع انا با ستفسر في نفس الموضوع 

عموما انا اسف مش حاتدخل تاني بس دي نفس المشكلة الموجودة في كل المنتديات 

انا ما عنديش سؤال خاص بموضوع محدد وانما اسئلة عابرة فلو فتحت موضوع خاص ساضطر لفتح عدة مواضيع وربما كانت سبب للتشت 

عموما مش مشكلة


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش مشكلة افتح اللى انت عايزه
موضوعك الخاص سيتم فيه الرد على سؤالك
منعا لتشيت المواضيع
اعتقد النظام مبيزعلش حد
*


----------



## السريع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تمام حافتح موضوع مستقل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> انا يا اخوة تعرضت للضغط فاضررت ان اكتب هذا التعليق فقط لكن ليس من قلبي


.........(!!!!!!!!!!!) + (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
*ضغط ؟!...*
*عندى "دياميكرون" ينفعك ؟؟...*
*سأكتفى بالمتابعة ...مع انى راكن الفيل صف تانى على باب المكتب ...أعتذر بشدة عن تطفلى ...*
*كمل ياحسين يابنى ...معاك ...*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2011)

إخوتى الأفاضل

واضح من الأسئلة ، من الطرفين الداخلين ، أنها ليست أسئلة صاحب بحث ذاتى ، باحث عن الحق بمجهوده المخلص ، الذى يقرأ ، فتتبادر الأسئلة لذهنه ، من ذهنه هو ، وخلال بحثه عن الحق

بل إنى أرى - معذرة - أن هذه النوعية من الأسئلة ، ليست من ذات عقل السائل ، كنتيجة لأبحاث شخصية (مثلما يصف نفسه بأنه باحث عن الحق)

بل إنها أسئلة : "إسطمبة" ، منقولة من الغير ، ولا تعبر عن مجهود ذاتى

+++ هذا مجرد شعورى ، ولعلى أكون خاطئاً

+++ وسياق الحوار سيوضح كل شيئ 

++++ وأقترح على السائل ، أن يعرض ما سبق له فى مشوار البحث عن الحق ، كيف سار وإلى أى مدى ، وأين توقف ، لكى يكون هو واضحاً لنا ، فنستطيع التفاعل معه بإيجابية ، إن كان يريد ذلك


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انا هجاوبك اخي  مكرم 
اما يا اخي السؤال الذي سالته في الاول سمعته من شخص لكن هو ذكرني به لاني في الماضي كنت اسال هذا السؤال دائما لكن لم اسال مسيحي ابدا هذا السؤال فهو ذكرني فنقلت علي لسانه لكن السؤال التاني هو ما استنتجته لكن طبعا انا لست احفظ جميع الاسئلة التي وجدتها في حياتي البعض نسيتها مثل هذا و اتيت لاسال


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> .........(!!!!!!!!!!!) + (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
> *ضغط ؟!...*
> *عندى "دياميكرون" ينفعك ؟؟...*
> *سأكتفى بالمتابعة ...مع انى راكن الفيل صف تانى على باب المكتب ...أعتذر بشدة عن تطفلى ...*
> *كمل ياحسين يابنى ...معاك ...*


 
_والله يا اخي عبود ما فهمت شيئ يعني ايه راكن الفيل صف تاني علي باب المكتب_


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بص يا حبيبى تؤمن بالمسيح او متؤمنش 
دى حريتك الشخصية مبنغصبش حد
ولو عندك اى سؤال هنجاوبك عليه
دا الىل علينا 
وانت بلا عذر ايها الانسان ........... 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> انا هجاوبك اخي  مكرم
> اما يا اخي السؤال الذي سالته في الاول سمعته من شخص لكن هو ذكرني به لاني في الماضي كنت اسال هذا السؤال دائما لكن لم اسال مسيحي ابدا هذا السؤال فهو ذكرني فنقلت علي لسانه لكن السؤال التاني هو ما استنتجته لكن طبعا انا لست احفظ جميع الاسئلة التي وجدتها في حياتي البعض نسيتها مثل هذا و اتيت لاسال


*
ما هذا أخى الفاضل !! أين رأس الكلام ونهايته !!!!

الكلام سمعته من واحد لكن أنا عرفه قبل كده 

طب ليه قلت أنه ليس سؤالك - فى مداخلة سابقة لك - وإنك مجرد سمعنه من واحد ، ثم إنك ما تعرفش الواحد ده !!!!

ده آيه ده !! بيت حجا ده !!!

حقولك حاجة مختصرة جداً توضح لك سبب تساؤلتنا الكثيرة 

الإنجيل يقول أن الكذَّابين لا يدخلون الملكوت 

فلذلك نحن نعلم أن الذى يكذب متعمداً ، ويصمم على الإستمرار ، لا فائدة منه ، لذلك نختصر فى الكلام معه ، لأن الكلام معه زى قلته

+++ ونحن لا نفحص القلوب : لأن فاحص القلوب هو الله

ولكننا نفحص المكتوب أمامنا ، نفحص المادة التى أمامنا ، مثلما تفحص البضاعة قبل شرائها

 ومن هذا المكتوب الذى نفحصه ، نستنتج ، ثم نستوثق بالإستفسارات

+++ ونتعمش أن يكون إستنتاجنا ليس فى محله

فإننا نقدم مصلحة الآخرين ، على مصلحتنا الشخصية*


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تم حذف الردود الأخيرة.
الرجاء عدم مسايرة قليلي الأدب والأشخاص المسجلين بأكثر من عضوية.


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخوة مشاركة التحدي التي كتبت شخص عرف الباسورد بتاعي و دخل كتبها انا هحاول اغيرالباسورد
اما لاخي ماي روك اما لم اسب ابداً


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ما هذا أخى الفاضل !! أين رأس الكلام ونهايته !!!!*
> 
> *الكلام سمعته من واحد لكن أنا عرفه قبل كده *
> 
> ...


 
موضوع اني نقلت الكلام علي لسانه لانه هو الذي ذكرني بالسؤال فالمجهود يرجع له اما بالنسبة لتكذيبي او لا انا لا يهمني ما بيني و بين الله لا يدخل فيه انسان فتكذبوني ام تصدقوني لن يفرق معي هذا يرجع لكم انا فقط ما افعله اسال علي اتذكره او ما اجده غير مفهوم وانتم تجاوبوني هذا ما حدث حتي الان هل توجد مشكلة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وياترى كتبها بنفس الخط
مبتزهقوش من الكدب
متسال وخلاص الىل انت عايزه ايه لازمتها المسرحيات الحمضانة 
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اكرر كلامي ما بيني و بين الله ليس يدخل فيه انسان 
لو لم تصدقني ليس من شاني اخي انا بقول الي بيحصل و خلاص تصدق متصدقش مليش دعوة مش هقنعك غصبا عنك يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما هذا التهريج ؟كفاية تهريج الموضوع بقى سيرك *
*اللى يؤمن بالمسيح هو حر والذى لايؤمن هو بردو حر امتى هتعرفوا ان هذة المسرحيات مش بتأثر فينا ولا تهمنا *
*تؤمن بالمسيح او لاتؤمن حريتك الشخصية اما التهريج وقلب الموضوع الى سيرك امر غير مقبول *
*كفاياك تهريج وضيع وقتك فى حاجة مفيدة المسرحيات ديه مش هتأثر فينا ولا هتقلل من ايماننا ريح نفسك *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياعزيزى اصدقك او مصدقكش مش هيغير حاجة
ما لك عندنا هو اجابتك على اى سؤال
علاقتك بربنا انت حر فيها محدش هيتدخل فيها
امنت بالمسيح اهلا وسهلا ليك مش لينا
امنت بالىل تؤمن بيه برضة اهلا وسهلا ليك مش لينا
بس ياريت تبقى ثابت على رائ
مش تسمع كلمة من هنا وكلمة من هنا تغير رائيك بين دقيقة والتانية 

*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اختي هذا ما اقوله الذي بيني و بين الله لا يدخل فيه انسان لا اريد ان اقلب الموضوع علي سيرتي الشخصية
خلاص اخي  كما تريد انا شخصيا ذكرت موقفي تصدق ام لا هذا يرجع لك 
ينفع اكمل اسئلتي؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اة ينفع كمل اسئلتك ...............

*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب اكمل
عمتن هو كل اسئلتي تدور حول الكتاب المقدس حتي اسم الموضوع الكتاب المقدس مع اسئلة
لماذا قانون الاب اثانسيوس في العهد القديم خالف الكتاب المقدس الحالي ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابع ..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> لماذا قانون الاب اثانسيوس في العهد القديم خالف الكتاب المقدس الحالي ؟


*مخالفوش ولا حاجة
البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى امن بكل الاسفار القانونية المجمع عليها اليهود والمسيحين
الا ان وضع سفر استير فى مكانة الكتب الواجب قراءتها مع باقى الكتب الاخرى المذكورة فى السبعينية طوبيا-للمكابين 
والقانون يؤخذ بالاجماع 
والكنيسة كلها اجمعت على قبول سفر استير ككتاب قانونى
القانون لا يؤخذ من اثناسيوس 
القانون يؤخذ بالاجماع  
ومن قبله اوريجانوس كتب قائمة بالاسفار القانونية ووماثلة ل39 سفر الحاليين  

*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

طب ممكن طلب و اسف يعني علشان ممكن اكون تعبتك
ممكن تنزل قانون اثانسيوس هنا للعهد القديم و تقارنه بما بين ايدينا الان لو سمحت


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> ممكن تنزل قانون اثانسيوس هنا للعهد القديم و تقارنه بما بين ايدينا الان لو سمحت


*الىل قولتهلوك دا الصح 
ارجع لكتاب قانون الكتاب المقدس ل بروس
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*1.     Genesis*​ *     2.     Exodus*​ *     3.     Leviticus*​ *     4.     Numbers*​ *     5.     Deuteronomy*​ *     6.     Joshua the son of Nun*​ *     7.     Judges*​ *     8.     Ruth*​ *     9.     1 and 2 Kingdoms*​ *     10.     3 and 4 Kingdoms*​ *     11.     1 and 2 Chronicles*​ *     12.     1 and 2 Esdras﻿42﻿*​ *     13.     Psalms*​ *     14.     Proverbs*​ *     15.     Ecclesiastes*​ *     16.     Song of Songs*​ *     17.     Job*​ *     18.     The Twelve Prophets*​ *     19.     Isaiah*​ *     20.     Jeremiah, with Baruch, Lamentations and the Epistle*​ *     21.     Ezekiel*​ *     22.     Daniel*​ *42 Ezra-Nehemiah.*

*Bruce, F. F. (1988). The canon of ******ure. Includes index. (78). Downers Grove, Ill.: Inter-Varsity Press.



**as I write, add this: there are other books outside these, which are not indeed included in the canon, but have been appointed from the time of the fathers to be read to those who are recent converts to our company and wish to be instructed in the word of true religion. These are the Wisdom of Solomon, the Wisdom of Sirach, Esther, Judith and Tobit﻿45﻿ *​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*

*Bruce, F. F. (1988). The canon of ******ure. Includes index. (79). Downers Grove, Ill.: Inter-Varsity Press*.
​


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب كويس سؤال تاني : هل الرسالة الي العبرانيين قانونية لان الاب اوريجانوس قال انها مجهولة الكاتب


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> هل الرسالة الي العبرانيين قانونية لان الاب اوريجانوس قال انها مجهولة الكاتب


*العلامة اوريجان مقلش انها مجهولة
قال الفكر فكر بولس 
والاسلوب لاخر 
وفى اقتباساته لرسالة العبرانين كتب اكتر من 15 مرة
كما يقول الرسول بولس فى رسالة العبرانين
فهو بنفسه بيقر انه كاتبها هو الرسول بولس 

وفى تقرير من معلم اوريجانوس نفسه القديس اكليمنضدس السكندرى من القرن الثانى بان رسالة العبرانين كتبها بولس الرسول وترجمها لليونانية القديس لوقا

الرسالة رسولية وقانونية فى كنيسة الاسكندرية من القرن الثانى 

الشك فيها كان فى الغرب فقط للشك فى كاتبها 
لكن فى الشرق معروف منذ البداية ان كاتبها هو بولس الرسول*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

فهمت 
طب سؤال اخر هل نص رسالة يوحنا الاولي 5:7 هل هو نص مضاف كما وجدت في بعض الكتب و ايضا نص انجيل القديس متي التي تتكلم عن الثالوث لا اذكرها جيدا لا اريد ان اضع مكانا خطا لها هل الاثنان مضافان؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> طب سؤال اخر هل نص رسالة يوحنا الاولي 5:7 هل هو نص مضاف كما وجدت في بعض الكتب و ايضا نص انجيل


*نص رسالة يوحنا الاولى (الفاصلة اليوحناوية)
قيل عنه انه تعليق هامشى ظهر فى بعض مخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة كشرح للعدد 8 وادخل لمتن النص 
النص محذوف من كل النسخ النقدية بنسبة 100%*
*موجود فى الفانديك وفى عائلة كينج جيمس عموما لان النسخة المعتمدة عليها بصفة اساسية هى نسخة ايرازموس الثالثة الموجود فيها النص
*


> القديس متي التي تتكلم عن الثالوث لا اذكرها جيدا لا اريد ان اضع مكانا خطا لها هل الاثنان مضافان؟


*بعكس النص اللى فات
هذة النص لا يوجد مخطوطة واحدة لانجيل متى لا يوجد فيها النص
والجاهل اللى يقولك انه نص مضاف اكيد هو مدلس
النص معروف فى الديداخى من اواخر القرن الاول  *


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

فهمت 

سؤال اخر اسف تعبتك معي بس لازم اكون فاهم اشكرك بشدة علي الاجوبة و تعبك معي
انا كما قراءت في دائرة المعارف الكتابية و كلام الدكتور بروس متزجر و الدكتور بارت ايرمان و اخرين ان في المخطوطات بعد الاخطاء عمداً لتدعيم فكر لاهوتي فكيف يدخلون يدهم في المخطوطات عمداً و كما ذكر ايضا الاب اوريجانوس ان في المخطوطات اخطاء عمداً لانهم راوها خطا فارادوا ان يصلحوها


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا كما قراءت في دائرة  المعارف الكتابية و كلام الدكتور بروس متزجر و الدكتور بارت ايرمان و اخرين  ان في المخطوطات بعد الاخطاء عمداً لتدعيم فكر لاهوتي فكيف يدخلون يدهم في  المخطوطات عمداً


*بارت ايرمان كلامه لا يستشهد بيه ضدنا
كلامه تذكره لكى نرد عليه
فهو مثله مثلك كمسلم انسان مغيب ومتعصب مع الفارق العلمى الاكيد الرهيب كفرق السما والارض
بالنسبة للدكتور بروس متزجر
فهل لك ان تدلنى على قراءة واحدة قال انها نشات نتيجة دافع لاهوتى؟ 




*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> و كما ذكر ايضا الاب اوريجانوس ان في المخطوطات اخطاء عمداً لانهم راوها خطا فارادوا ان يصلحوها


*فين كلامه؟؟؟؟؟؟
او على الاقل مصدر كلامه
او على الاقل خالص
انى نص بيتكلم عنه وانا اجبلك كلامه 
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كلام الاب اوريجانوس ذكر في كتاب الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الاصلية للدكتور ايميل اسحاق ص20 اما موضوع تدعيم فكر لاهوتي فقد ذكرته دائرة المعارف الكتابية لكن لم تجزم بها اما كلام الدكتور بروس متزجر كان في كتاب:The Text of The New Testament (fourth edition) فهذا هو الكتاب الصفحة:265-266 و هذا كلامه بالعربية او مختصره:
من الصعب تقدير عدد التغييرات المتعمدة التى حدثت فى النص بسبب الأختلافات المذهبية .... اريناؤس وكلمندس السكندرى وترتليان ويوسابيوس القيصرى والكثير من اباء الكنيسة ...اتهموا الهراطقة بتحريف المخطوطات من أجل تدعيم وجهة نظرهم الخاصة .

فى منتصف القرن الثانى ...قام ماركيون بحذف أجزاء من نسخه لإنجيل لوقا
وقام تاتيان بمذج الأناجيل والتى احتوت تغييرات نصية كثيرة ...وحتى بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ...فكل طائفة غالبا ما كانت تتهم الأخرى بتبديل النصوص فى المخطوطات


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> كلام الاب اوريجانوس ذكر في كتاب الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الاصلية للدكتور ايميل اسحاق ص20


*فين مصدر كلام اوريجانوس نفسه فى موسوعة الاباء نقرا كلامه فى انى كتاب؟
 ونشوف هو بيقول ايه
*


> اما موضوع تدعيم فكر لاهوتي فقد ذكرته دائرة المعارف الكتابية لكن لم تجزم بها


*غلط مفيش قراءة واحدة ظهرت لتدعيم فكر لاهوتى
كل القراءات ظهرت نتيجة اخطاء نسخية عفوية 
*


> من  الصعب تقدير عدد التغييرات المتعمدة التى حدثت فى النص بسبب الأختلافات  المذهبية .... اريناؤس وكلمندس السكندرى وترتليان ويوسابيوس القيصرى  والكثير من اباء الكنيسة ...اتهموا الهراطقة بتحريف المخطوطات من أجل تدعيم  وجهة نظرهم الخاصة .


*ااولا المصدر
ثانيا/
تجبلى نص كلام بروس متزجر يقول ان النساخ المسيحين غيروا قراءة ما لتدعيم فكرة لاهوتية*


> فى منتصف القرن الثانى ...قام ماركيون بحذف أجزاء من نسخه لإنجيل لوقا


*اذا كان ماركيون امن فقط بانجيل لوقا وسماه انجيل الرب*


> وقام تاتيان بمذج الأناجيل والتى احتوت تغييرات نصية كثيرة


*تايتان صنع الدياتسرون ونصه بيزنطى 
*


> وحتى بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ...فكل طائفة غالبا ما كانت تتهم الأخرى بتبديل النصوص فى المخطوطات


*المصدر


مازال المسلم يعلم اخوه المسلم التدليس والمسلم الغلبان بيشرب وميناقش
عيب يا مدلسين يا مفلسين لما تتدلسوا على المسيحين

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*Marcion’s Gospel was an edition of the Gospel of Luke. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Bruce, F. F. (1988). The canon of ******ure. Includes index. (137). Downers Grove, Ill.: Inter-Varsity Press



**انجيل ماركيون هو نسخة من انجيل  لوقا.*​
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما دخل ماركيون بالمسيحيين؟ ماركيون مُهرطق حرمته الكنيسة وهو الوحيد الذي أحدث تغييرات مُتعمّدة في النص من أجل تدعيم أفكاره، حيث اختار انجيل لوقا فقط وعشر من رسائل القديس بولس وأحدث تغييرات فيها. لكن نسخته لم تقبلها الكنيسة أبدا، وهو معروف أنه محروم ومفصول من الكنيسة. فكيف يكون حجة علينا؟! الآن أنا لو مسكت قرآنك وغيّرت فيه، هل هذا حجّة عليك؟*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> فى منتصف القرن الثانى ...قام ماركيون *بحذف* أجزاء من نسخه لإنجيل لوقا
> وقام تاتيان *بمذج* الأناجيل والتى احتوت تغييرات نصية كثيرة ...
> وحتى بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ...فكل طائفة غالبا ما كانت *تتهم الأخرى* *بتبديل* النصوص فى المخطوطات




*إذا لم تأتي *

*بما يوثـِّق كلامك ... سيغلق الموضوع ... مشرف القسم  *

*القسم للأسئلة عن المسيحية ... وليست لتقييم كلام الناس وإضاعة الوقت *

.


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

انت رددت علي معظم السؤال لكن كلام الاب ارويجانوس طلبت مني كلامه ساحضره لك حالاً:
(التعديلات التي يجريها بعض النساخ عن وعي و بشئ من الاندفاع بهدف تصحيح ما يرون انه اخطاء وقعت من نُساخ سابقين أو اختلاف عن القراءة التي اعتادوا سماعها)

اما الباقي فانت جاوبت عليه


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اما بالنسبة لما ذكر في موضوع التوثيق الذي يطلبه مني المشرف فانا ذكرت الكتاب و الاخ رد علي


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ بيستشهد بماركيون المهرطق الىل رد عليه الاباء ضدنا
وترتليان كتب ضد ماركيون وفضح هرطقته 


تاتيان معملش انجيل جديد ولا الف شئ جديد هو عمل شئ اسمه الرباعى(الدياتسرون)
جمع القصص الانجيلية فى مجلد واحد بترتيب 




*


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

انا فهمت موضوع ماركيون خلاص 
الان نشوف كلام الاب اوريجانوس منتظر ردك اخي الكريم


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> انت رددت علي معظم السؤال لكن كلام الاب ارويجانوس طلبت مني كلامه ساحضره لك حالاً:
> (التعديلات التي يجريها  بعض النساخ عن وعي و بشئ من الاندفاع بهدف تصحيح ما يرون انه اخطاء وقعت من  نُساخ سابقين أو اختلاف عن القراءة التي اعتادوا سماعها)


*مع انى مش معترض على الكلام ومش شايف فيه مشكلة اصلا
بس انا عايز برضة المصدر من كلام اوريجانوس نفسه
ومتنساش تقولى فين مصدر كلامك على هذا 
*


> وحتى بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ...فكل طائفة غالبا ما كانت تتهم الأخرى بتبديل النصوص فى المخطوطات


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

دليل الاب اوريجانوس لا اعرفه بصراحة هو الذي قال مش انا

اما الكلام التاني انا ذكرته


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بس انا عايز برضة المصدر من كلام اوريجانوس نفسه*
> *ومتنساش تقولى فين مصدر كلامك على هذا *


 
*أستاذ حسين *

*أعتقد الكلام واضح *

.


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> دليل الاب اوريجانوس *لا اعرفه بصراحة* هو الذي قال مش انا
> 
> اما الكلام التاني انا ذكرته


 
*حيث أنك لا تعرفه *

*إذاً يغلق الموضوع *

.


----------

